# Buying advice on a 2006 Synapse Carbon 2



## okthirteen (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello,
To give you some back story I have been looking high and low for a 2006 Synapse Carbon frame, matte black (BBQ), in a 56cm for quite some time. I was in the market for a frameset or possible a Carbon 3 component group (all 105 w/ Ultegra Rear Derailleur).

I consider myself an intermediate cyclist and will be using the bike for Centuries and Triathlons, which I realize should be 2 completely different bikes, but have no interest in investing in a tri bike anytime soon. I would rather have an everyday bike that I can ride in a couple triathlons a year.

Anyway, so I recently came across a time capsule. I found a 2006 Synapse Carbon 2 still at a dealership. The dealership is offering to sell it to me, with shipping & tax for $2500. Now for my questions.

1. Is this a good deal for a brand new 06' Carbon 2 (all Ultegra, DuraAce Rear Derailleur, Ksyerium Elite Wheels)?

2. Are the upgrades & it being brand new worth it? Or should I just keep holding off for a 105 equipped used bike for considerably less?

<img src="https://okthirteen.com/cannondale.jpg">


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

It depends on how bad you want it. $2500 doesn't sound like that great of a deal, a lightly used one would probably fetch $1200-$1600, and after yours would be a month old, it will also be a lightly used 2006. Personally, the flat black didn't do it for me, I had one of the blue and white ones, which I thought was their best color scheme to date, but everybody has their own preference. I sold mine last year [06 synapse carbon, ultegra with carbon SI crank] for $1500. Condition wise, it was a 9 out of 10. So unless you just gotta have that one, I'd keep shopping.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

For that price you can find a system six with better grouppo.Keep searching.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

You could wait til the 09's with the Ultegra SL groupsets drop in price a bit and pick up a brand new Carbon 3. They're 2800ish right now, and when the 10s come out, I'm guessing price will drop a bit.

Or wait for an REI sale or something. The 09 Carbon 3s were 2450ish before tax on their last sale they had.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

zamboni said:


> For that price you can find a system six with better grouppo.Keep searching.


Like this one! System 6 with DA. buy It Now for $2100.

http://cgi.ebay.com/cannondale-system-six-1-shimano-dura-ace-7800-56cm-used_W0QQitemZ260422456415QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item3ca263545f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Well if you wait, just like with software and hardware, you just keep waiting because there's always going to be something better and more expensive.


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

*Same boat as you......*

I happened upon a "New" 2006 Synapse Carbon frame (frame, fork) in the black/white scheme. LBS willing to sell it for $700.....Thoughts?? I am unable to find any frame pricing within the site and/or eBay..
Trying to convince the wife that it is a good deal. I am currently riding a 2004 aluminum Lemond....interested in the carbon upgrade.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

okthirteen said:


> I found a 2006 Synapse Carbon 2 still at a dealership. The dealership is offering to sell it to me, with shipping & tax for $2500. Now for my questions.
> 
> 1. Is this a good deal for a brand new 06' Carbon 2 (all Ultegra, DuraAce Rear Derailleur, Ksyerium Elite Wheels)?
> 
> 2. Are the upgrades & it being brand new worth it? Or should I just keep holding off for a 105 equipped used bike for considerably less?"



I have that exact bike (even got the BBQ finish!) and I paid $3100 in 2006. If I could buy a brand new, never pre-owned, still under warranty version of same for $2500 I would do it in a heartbeat. 

But that's because I have no idea what Cannondale's current offerings are like. While I can't quite imagine there have been significant improvements to the Synapse carbon frame -- meaning significant enough to warrant an increase in price -- I _can_ imagine that whatever the current equivalent bike is might retail for less than I paid. Or less than $2500 even.

I know, I'm not helping...


----------

